# Resistant problems



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I finally got the Ok to spray for a client, one I have been doing for a few years but under new owners now, mainly gravel roads between crops, could be corn or beans or both. This is a world wide corporation and the vendor process took a long time and I'm a month behind when I should have sprayed. 3 weeds are the problem, mares tale, giant ragweed and water hemp, all roundup resistant. Was going to spray roundup/duel but now I have no idea, thought about dicamba but rep is telling me that's not even working on the water hemp. For the record, cost is an issue, any ideas?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they above the crop that's there?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Liberty will smoke all three, and there is a chance both corn and beans could be Liberty Link so you would not have to worry about crop damage.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm kind of assuming weeds are bigger, then beans for sure, corn is growing very fast right now but won't know anything till I get out in it, another problem is 133 locations spread out over 100sqmi so growing conditions will vary combine that with some growers do a good job and others don't, hopefully they are not over my 36in nozzle height. I've considered Liberty in the past but can't remember why we didn't use it, will have to chat with my rep again but was told once the hemp comes up nothing will kill it.


----------

